# feminist/socialist/lefty groups in Newcastle?



## WhyAyeButterPie (Nov 6, 2010)

I hear rumours of a feminist knitting group, and I know several of the areas have transistion groups, and obviously the Labour Party are pretty strong round here, but anything else?


----------



## JHE (Nov 7, 2010)

WhyAyeButterPie said:


> I hear rumours of a feminist knitting group...


I bet it takes ages to knit a whole feminist.



Here's one the group knitted earlier, but they really should knit her some more clothes.


----------



## story (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 8, 2010)

There is the Star and Shadow cinema in Newcastle, which is a top place to find out more about various groups - 

http://www.starandshadow.org.uk/

If you live in Washington I recomend you look at Sunderland Welfare Action Group -

http://sunderlandwelfareaction.wordpress.com/ 

Or if you would like to get involved with anti cuts and pro public services organising and campaigning PM me, I'm involved with Sunderland PSA which doesn't have a website yet.


----------

